# Regular fuente de 12v a 5v



## Violent Kain (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola, tengo una fuente de laptop que entrega 12v a 2.5A, quiero regular esos 12v a 5v por que quiero alimentar un disco duro externo ya que se quemo la fuente que venial. El disco duro funciona perfectamente. Estaba pensando regularlo con el 7805 pero lei en el foro que solo soporta 1A, entonces pense hacerlo con diodos. Que me recomiendan?


----------



## santiago (Mar 18, 2009)

27805 en paralelo o lm350

saludos


----------



## Violent Kain (Mar 19, 2009)

el 27805 que es? lo pongo en google y me dice que es un numero de loteria


----------



## Ferny (Mar 19, 2009)

Consíguete un LM2576, tiene versiones para regular a varios voltajes y entre ellos a 5V, la referencia exacta es LM2576-5.0. Soporta hasta 3A, aunque existe una versión más chica de 1A (el LM2575), por si el consumo no llega a 1A y te es más fácil conseguirlo. El circuito típico lo encuentras en su datasheet, y básicamente consta de un diodo, una bobina y un par de condensadores. La ventaja es que es un regulador conmutado y apenas se te va a calentar... no como el 7805 y el LM350 que son reguladores lineales y tiran mucha potencia en forma de calor (necesitaría un buen disipador)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> *27805* en paralelo o lm350
> 
> saludos


Donde dice "27805" entiendase *2* reguladores tipo *LM7805 *

La mejor opción es la de "Ferny" con el *LM2576*, o por lo menos es la que menos desperdicia energía.


----------



## Violent Kain (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, estaba viendo la hoja de datos y supongo que lo tengo que pedir como lm2576-5.0. Otra cosa, no se si la bobina la pueda conseguir hecha, de que diametro y cuantas vueltas tiene que ser esta bobina?
Gracias


----------



## Ferny (Mar 19, 2009)

Pide una bobina de núcleo toroidal de 100uH y 3A, aquí en España yo las pido como "choke toroidal", no sé si en México se conocerán con el mismo nombre... Para muestra una foto:


----------

